# iPodokaz.com / Nouveau site pour iPod d'occasion



## Pierre_ipod (30 Avril 2005)

Un petit mot pour vous annoncer la mise en ligne d'un nouveau site consacré à l'iPod d'occasion : 

*http: //www.iPodOkaz.com* .

Vous y trouverez des petites annonces de particuliers qui cherchent à vendre ou à acheter un ipod d'occasion.

N'hésitez pas à faire des remarques... soyez pas trop durs quand même ! 

Merci.

P.S : En + y'a même un ptit lien vers macgeneration dans la rubrique "liens"


----------



## naas (30 Avril 2005)

C'est sûr que tu aurais êu être pu poster ça dans www.igen.fr plutôt qu'ici


----------

